
The Recreational Use of the Word “Racist” - gnicholas
https://www.bostonglobe.com/ideas/2016/11/13/the-recreational-use-racism/TzxwI9Fg03ySKGYrCBv9SL/story.html
======
Neliquat
Article paywalled or unclosable popup on mobile. Lost my click.

~~~
Zuider
Check the upper left side of the pop-up for a barely visible, grayed out
'close' button.

~~~
mikestew
I don't know why websites do that. Did you _really_ think I was going to
accidentally view the text of that popover? Nope, all I remember seeing as I
searched for "X" or "Close" is a lot of white space where one of those two
buttons should have been. My eyes never cast their gaze beyond the extreme
edges of that popover.

~~~
Zuider
I have to agree. This was a particularly irritating popover, and the means to
close it was virtually invisible. It took me a while to find it.

I think that with the advent of the almost universal use of adblock, websites
have become more aggressive in seeking revenue by other means. Popovers have
become much more pervasive, even over the last year. They are going to be
harder to kill than pop-ups since they make viewing the web page conditional
on a deliberate action by the user.

